# Ladies, I need your help with clothes.



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

First off let me tell you I am so glad we have a women's forum. This will be a huge help! My name is Matt and I race road bikes. Quite a few months ago I started dating and my relationship is progressing like a dream! And because we like to share each others interest, my girlfriend has started riding with me. She's been really impressing me on her walmart bike. Yesterday I surprised her with a road bike. But now we need clothes. I race, so naturally I'm plastered with sponsor logos. But she's looking for something that looks race inspired but without logos. In other words, none solid color clothes. We kind of want the jersey to match the shorts. Sorry if if this is kind of complicated, i guess it would help if her boyfriend wasn't so metro and clothes conscience. But thanks a lot ladies I really appreciate your help and advice and i will definitely be on this forum more.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Go here: www.teamestrogen.com

Shop 'til you drop.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Check out www.teamestrogen.com. Probably the best retail collection of women's cycling clothing. If you see something you like but not the color, check the manufacturer's web site as TE doesn't always bring in every color of an item. TE also runs a women's cycling forum in which she may be interested.

Also check Voler's retail site, www.velowear.com. 

Beware, women's jersey fit very differently brand to brand and style to style. For instance, some women hate elastic in the hem. So you need to be sure she is involved with the selection.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

For sizing, check out somewhere like Performance (if you have them locally). Ours typically have a pretty good selection of women's clothing. If nothing else it'll help her figure out what size she likes of different clothing.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much! I found exactly what I was looking for at teamestrogen.com. I'm going to get her the Sugoi Rhythmic Jersey and Tri Shorts.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice choice.

Another women specific brand is SUB, the brand by Sarah Ulmer (NZ Olympic gold medallist, world record holder)

http://www.sarahulmerbrand.com/Bike&Wear/wear_index.asp


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the link. Not sure who's more excited, me or her.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> Thank you so much! I found exactly what I was looking for at teamestrogen.com. I'm going to get her the Sugoi Rhythmic Jersey and Tri Shorts.


Don't tri shorts have bad padding if you plan on doing normal road riding and no swimming in them? (since its designed to not hold water when the get wet to dry fast)


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I hate tri clothes for road biking. They're made of bathing suit material which feels awful.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

ooooo. That is good to know! Thanks for the advice. Also, I'm looking for something like a capri or a cropped that is a little looser fitting but still a bit functional for when we ride with her father, which we do quite a bit. Although "she's all grown up", he's from a modest conservative background and we're babying him into the idea of daddy's little girl in spandex. So we need something a little looser. Thanks again!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Shebeest has the Boardrider Capri


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Also you can check out the apparel section of www.terrybicycles.com ...

Some sporty but not overly snug stuff is included in their touring wear at http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?c=Apparel&sc=Cycling+Tops&item_no=1198


----------

